# Xbox 360 AV Cable?



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone know what is the longest AV cable that I can get for my Xbox 360 to my projector? Also where I could get one?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can just use an extension cable that plugs into the existing one from the x box. These can be fond almost anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Tony, I'll check that out.


----------

